# My DIY Guitar Kit Experience Building A Les Paul



## CanyonCarver

Hi all,

Last year I got a kit from Solo Music Gear, feeling that I could probably handle assembling and finishing a guitar for myself. I'm not bad with my hands, so it looked like a good project. A friend applied an automotive clear. He also cut and buffed it to perfection. I am eternally grateful for that. He did a magnificent job...
Most components are stock from the kit, but I installed a Suhr Doug Aldrich pick up at the bridge and a tusk nut.
It plays well overall and it's been my main guitar for the past 9 months. Here's a photo sequence.






















Also, a video of me doing the blue burst dye job:


----------



## Eric

Wow, what a project to take on and it looks great in the end, I'm betting it sounds great too. Very cool video on blending, at first it didn't look like it would all gel but by the end it looks like it's right off the factory floor. Well done here.


----------



## CanyonCarver

Eric said:


> Wow, what a project to take on and it looks great in the end, I'm betting it sounds great too. Very cool video on blending, at first it didn't look like it would all gel but by the end it looks like it's right off the factory floor. Well done here.



Thanks. 
I watched a video from a veteran PRS worker to understand the process. After my own video was done, I went back with steel wool and fine-tuned the blending by removing some of the color. You can do this over and over until you get to where you need. I look forward to doing another soon. Probably an emerald burst on another LP.


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> Thanks.
> I watched a video from a veteran PRS worker to understand the process. After my own video was done, I went back with steel wool and fine-tuned the blending by removing some of the color. You can do this over and over until you get to where you need. I look forward to doing another soon. Probably an emerald burst on another LP.



Definitely looks like it would take some practice, it's great that you can undo it and go back, especially with something that expensive.


----------



## KCAR

Wow, this is soooo cool! I have been considering buying one of these kits for quite some time but just assumed that, given my amateur guitar building status (  ) that it probably wouldn't sound or play too well. Yours looks legit though.  Are you satisfied with how it plays? Are there any potential pitfalls that a newbie like me should consider/look out for if taking on a project like this? Also, from where did you get your kit?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Great job. Back in woodshop in high school I made a guitar body that I ultimately just turned into a wall clock. Before even attempting to turn it into a full working guitar I assumed just cutting and shaping a piece of wood does not a great guitar make. I often don’t have the patience for fine detail work or learning I missed something important 10 steps ago.  This also predated the internet so I was really clusless.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I've been playing it for a year now. When I go back to my Wolfgang of course, I realize how much more playable it is with tall frets. I might have a luthier change them for me. Otherwise I really like this fiddle. This was my first kit and I took my time with it. It was also therapy and challenge as I was recovering from retinal surgery. I did all this with one functioning eye...

I bought the kit from Solo Music Gear.


----------

